# MacWorld Thread



## enaj (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey all
I thought I would start a thread that people could input what they have heard from MacWorld so far. My work firewalls a lot of sites, so this would be the only place I can get my fix (pant, pant...)

Or, moderators, wouldn't this make a good sticky while the show is going on???? :clap:


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

What time is the keynote at on Tuesday?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

1:00pm EST, but there's no word of a Quicktime stream (that I've yet to hear).


----------



## thejst (Feb 1, 2005)

I Heard that there would be no QT stream provided- But one of the Fan sites will have continual updates.

Looking Forward to iLife '06!


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

What?? No Quicktime stream? I don't believe it! Why is that!? Maybe not a Live Stream, but no stream at all?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

DBerG said:


> What?? No Quicktime stream? I don't believe it! Why is that!? Maybe not a Live Stream, but no stream at all?


The stream will be available after the fact on Apple's web site, yes.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

there hasn't been a live quicktime stream in quite some time.

i'm sure apple will make a quicktime video available a day or two after the event, as they have done in the past.

i think they do this in case something goes horribly wrong at the keynote, like steve jobs comes out shouting developers! developers! developers! or something.


----------



## jasonwood (Oct 19, 2003)

I spent all afternoon in the exhibit hall today setting up for Crumpler. Apple's exhibit appears to be complete - all covered up of course. I didn't venture too close. Lots of banners hanging up around the building, waiting to be unveiled, as usual.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

jasonwood said:


> I spent all afternoon in the exhibit hall today setting up for Crumpler. Apple's exhibit appears to be complete - all covered up of course. I didn't venture too close. Lots of banners hanging up around the building, waiting to be unveiled, as usual.


Cool, Jason. Keep us posted -- and don't be _too_ hesitant to snoop  But if we never hear from you again, we'll know what happened. You will NOT be forgotten. The truth is out there!!


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

TroutMaskReplica said:


> i think they do this in case something goes horribly wrong at the keynote, like steve jobs comes out shouting developers! developers! developers! or something.


LOL that crazy Balmer

I can't wait for the keynote. I'm expecting big things and holding off on some purchases until then.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

I wonder if anyone will buy my Powerbook if a new one is released.. I want the latest and greatest!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

BTW, if Jason does mysteriously fall off the radar and we go mount a search for him, Other World Computing has free floor passes to Macworld. Print yours off the link at the top of this page (that's a US$45.00 savings):

http://eshop.macsales.com/Macworld/


(Other World's booth is #2217)


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

A rather broad clue is dotMac access, possibly including .Mac mail, will be down starting in the morning of the keynote and continuing 'till noon. Expect changes.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

I wonder how the industry as a whole (and everyone here personally) will respond if Apple releases NO new hardware.

Let's be honest. Apple stated not to expect any new hardware. Apple said no Intel until this summer. How are you going to react if Jobs walks on stage, shows off iLife '06, movies in iTunes, some other updated software, thanks everybody, and exits stage right.


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

Anyone going on ichat for this ?


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

uuum, Engadget is saying Steve gets up on stage at 9am San Fran time, isn't that 12pm Toronto time ?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Despite he promising no Intel this early, I'd be a bit disappointed only because of the fact that the Intel Viiv hardware is about ready to go and the feeling that Apple and Intel would want to be at the vanguard of Intel's next-gen stuff, together. Surely, the world of Mac PPC compatible apps are nowhere ready and, although you could probably run Office et al under Rosetta with no problems, Apple's pro apps (not to mention Adobe's) would be another story (and not a happy one).

BUT, they could release a turnkey Macintel package containing all of _their_ stuff including iLife 06 and Front Row as universal binary for the living room and typical consumer computer use. This could be a challenge to those needing non-Apple software (i.e.: NOT intended for pro creative content use) or non-apple peripheral drivers, but I bet they'd move such a Macintel package.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

9am San Fran time is 12pm Toronto time. Those who tune in at 1pm EST will have missed out on a lot.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

guytoronto said:


> 9am San Fran time is 12pm Toronto time. Those who tune in at 1pm EST will have missed out on a lot.


Er... that would be me  (I always think that pacific time is four hours from Eastern XX) )


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

Loafer said:


> Anyone going on ichat for this ?


Sorry, I'm at school, but I'll be there tuesday evening.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

kloan said:


> I wonder if anyone will buy my Powerbook if a new one is released.. I want the latest and greatest!


Just try not to leave it anywhere and forget it!

It's less likely to get returned than that little mp3 player did.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Apple is quiet as usual, but there have been some interesting announcements

- Toronto's Marketcircle has released DayLite 3 (beta), it looks like a much improved interface. I hope it learns to handle basic functionality better (e.g. friggin' labels)

- Adobe has released what looks like a competitor to Aperture with much lower hardware requirements: it's called Lightroom and runs on G4s - albeit recent ones 

I'll be in the chat room and following the thread on Macworld as usual. BTW, this is by far the highest rumour count ever for an expo. Beyond hardware, my bet is that MS will release Office 2006 (due to timing of promo pricing) as a dual platform application.


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

I'd like to have this show inline, but I suppose it wouldn't be kosher to rip off foxtrot, so I'll just post the link. Damn funny.


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

milhaus said:


> I'd like to have this show inline, but I suppose it wouldn't be kosher to rip off foxtrot, so I'll just post the link. Damn funny.


lol! Who draw that?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Moscool said:


> my bet is that MS will release Office 2006 (due to timing of promo pricing) as a dual platform application.


I'll bet _against_ that, given that Office is a WHOLE SUITE of separate Carbon-based apps. Not as easy as porting Cocoa to Universal Binary. As all the traditional professional apps are Carbon (Photoshop, Dreamweaver -- even Logic Pro* and FCP), I bet that they'll take some time. Hope I'm wrong! 

My gut says that the consumer realm will gain support sooner than the professional realm. A saving grace for many shareware developers is that they seemed to embrace Cocoa pretty widely.

*and I don't want to even THINK about how long it'll take the vast array of audio components (audio and midi drivers and apps) -- some developed by small shops -- to go Universal...


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

DBerG - FoxTrot is drawn by Bill Amend, a Mac user who has done several strips that relate to using the iFruit, MWSF and such.


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

Thanks alot Chealion - you're always there to answer me!


----------



## macguy.nielsen (Sep 18, 2004)

Here's a rather longshot as to what Apple will introduce at Macworld:


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

macguy.nielsen said:


> Here's a rather longshot as to what Apple will introduce at Macworld:



Is it just my computer or is the pic not showing up?


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

HowEver said:


> Just try not to leave it anywhere and forget it!
> 
> It's less likely to get returned than that little mp3 player did.


lol.. well lucky for me i never take it out...


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Weird. it didn't show up for me, either. Then, i control-click on the blue question mark box and copied the image address, then pasted it into anther browser window and BOOM; I now see the picture. As it is now in my cache, it shows up in the original post.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

macguy.nielsen, do you have a referring link to some text info (some intelligence) on this?


----------



## macguy.nielsen (Sep 18, 2004)

It's just a fakemac someone made up. 

here's the page: http://theory.isthereason.com/?p=643


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Like MacDoc said in another thread somewhere, the market is FLOODED with flat screen TVs. As cool as all that is (what the the iSight built-in and all) Apple probably won't "go there". Maybe the Mac Mini/PVR thang (or more probably streaming on-demand from Apple's servers) we're all pining for will happen??


----------



## enaj (Aug 26, 2004)

*Like my new avatar??*

Interesting:

http://tuaw.com/2006/01/09/new-apple-logo-and-ad-campaign-for-first-intel-macs/

At least it gave me a new avatar.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

I don't like the "think twice" slogan...


----------



## vacuvox (Sep 5, 2003)

spy photo


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Ah! That's Steve's den! He and I watched "Amelie" on the prototype Apple CinaScape, streaming from the iTunes movie beta server. Laurene made a fantastic pasta dinner with Feta and Olive Meatballs (vegan, of course). he wanted my opinion on his keynote for tomorrow. So, we worked on that for about two hours, the three of us took a swim in the pool, then we had a hot three-way!

I figure I can toss in any ridiculous notions, seeing as we're wondering about an Apple-branded boob-tube and new Apples-within-Apples logos. And knowing Jobs, he'd be looking at us with the look on my avatar: like we're NUTS! :yikes:


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

(I do expect more content agreements and maybe a living room-based computer -- maybe _maybe_ running on Intel) and a new Shuffle.


----------



## green_ears (Feb 26, 2005)

guytoronto said:


> I wonder how the industry as a whole (and everyone here personally) will respond if Apple releases NO new hardware.
> 
> Let's be honest. Apple stated not to expect any new hardware. Apple said no Intel until this summer. How are you going to react if Jobs walks on stage, shows off iLife '06, movies in iTunes, some other updated software, thanks everybody, and exits stage right.


Apple has said many things over the years and really hates speculation (even though it brings so many new users and maintains the user base). Jobs also loves to show off new toys and get things in soon... Especially since users have been asking for G5 powerbooks since, uh, forever? I'm pretty confident Intel laptops will be on display and I will be buying one not long after. =) And, yes, no Apple hardware would suck ass and I don't think Jobs would even get on stage if that were the case. hehehe


----------



## green_ears (Feb 26, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> Hope I'm wrong!


I would much rather prefer, were it legally possible, that iWork would be able to import and export to MS Office 2006 "open" XML format. That way we wouldn't need to wait and we would have a much better app suite.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Agreed.

To add to the speculation, I submit this.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> Originally Posted by guytoronto
> I wonder how the industry as a whole (and everyone here personally) will respond if Apple releases NO new hardware.


The odds against that are enormous given the channel supply.










Turn that into a black Powerbook and black iMac both Intel based and that's my call for tomorrow.

I also think they will have a unified motherboard.


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

I'm hoping they'll release the powerbooks first since new ibooks would kill the sales of Powerbooks. Who knows though.........until tommorow at 12 right? ;-)


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

So MacDoc, is it your belief that all of Apple's bundled and iLife apps will be universal binary tomorrow? I think that they will (even tho I read about iTunes/PPC running quite well under the current OS X/x86's Rosetta which allegedly supports Altivec).


----------



## ncoffey (Apr 6, 2005)

*iTunes store*

Has there always been a Movies category under power search?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

The challenge I see, AppleLover, is that when the "pro" computers go Intel, _at least Apple_ has to have _their_ pro apps universal binary so that they can run without Rosetta emulation. The Final Cut Pro suite, Logic and Aperture (which may have been initially coded in universal binary it's so new) would have to be running like a top on x86 towers and Powerbooks. Even then, adoption may not be swift for several reasons, the biggest being whether or not Adobe and the rest are shipping universal binary apps.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> So MacDoc, is it your belief that all of Apple's bundled and iLife apps will be universal binary tomorrow?


Yes.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Well, when the Powerbooks go Intel and Logic goes universal binary, I'll be looking very hard into going mobile.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

I'm still crossing my fingers, hoping for AppleWorks 7 and HyperCard X.


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

Not sure if this cartoon has already been posted:

http://www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/index.html

Just over 12 hours now ... how am I going to get to sleep ???


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

guytoronto said:


> I'm still crossing my fingers, hoping for AppleWorks 7 and HyperCard X.


I'm sure that any such development efforts by Apple are going into Keynote, Pages and hopefully "Numbers".


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

All I am hoping for is Airport Express A/V ... and more content deals announced ... anything else is gravy


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

guytoronto said:


> Let's be honest. Apple stated not to expect any new hardware.


I don't recall Apple saying that. When and where did that happen?


> Apple said no Intel until this summer.


No - Jobs said they would have Intel machines by the next WWDC. So, June 2006.


----------



## ernestworthing (Jun 10, 2004)

Some pictures of Steve Jobs (leaving the Moscone center)
http://www.davidsond.com/MR/files/page0-1021-full.html

Wonder what's in those secret boxes...


----------



## soon2bemac (Nov 2, 2004)

I'm predicting that if he's actually going to introduce new products shipping with Intel in them tomorrow , either he'll be painted Blue, or Blue Man Group will be on stage with him.(Or maybe both)


----------



## jasonwood (Oct 19, 2003)

Well, here are some of my pictures from Jan 8 & 9...

http://homepage.mac.com/jasonwood/crumpler/PhotoAlbum14.html

After spending Sunday afternoon setting up Crumpler's booth while the rest of Crumpler toured the city (thanks guys!), I spent most of Monday in the FileMaker Power Tools conference. I then met up with the Crumpler crew and finished off the booth. Notice the beautiful organic Crumpler Apple's we have to give away. Come early - I doubt these will last beyond day 1!

After checking out each-other's art/"hotel" rooms we headed off for a good italian meal. Of course no Crumpler evening is complete without stickering up the town, so we took care of that on the way to Inside Mac Radio's party at the Parc55.

When it came time for the product draws, I actually won a Crumpler bag!! But I put it back in the draw and accepted a Griffin "iFM" instead. Thanks to Inside Mac Radio and Griffin Technology!

And now I must retire and prepare for the big dance tomorrow!

See you tomorrow mates!


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

Hot off the press...

Steve Jobs will introduce the Pussycat Dolls sporting a new iPod accessory line today:


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Great pics, Jason! Nice floor setup


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

ShawnKing said:


> No - Jobs said they would have Intel machines by the next WWDC. So, June 2006.


That's right. The important word is _by_ the next WWDC, and I think I recall Jobs using that word.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

My predictions for today:

Blue jeans. Black top.

I've got my fingers crossed!

Oh, and one more thing...


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

ernestworthing said:


> Some pictures of Steve Jobs (leaving the Moscone center)
> http://www.davidsond.com/MR/files/page0-1021-full.html
> 
> 
> Wonder what's in those secret boxes...



What kind of car is he stepping into in that picture? It looks like a benz kind of....but it's hard to tell.


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> Great pics, Jason! Nice floor setup


Yea except for that gross pic of someone's a$$ crack. I just about spat my breakfast up.....


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

I just read Apple will stop making hardware and use Dell in the US and MDG in Canada as their platforms.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Applelover said:


> What kind of car is he stepping into in that picture? It looks like a benz kind of....but it's hard to tell.


Yes. it's a Mercedes. Check out the previous and next pictures in that gallery.


----------



## Bighead (May 3, 2005)

Applelover said:


> What kind of car is he stepping into in that picture? It looks like a benz kind of....but it's hard to tell.


Looks like a MB SL55...


----------



## redeemingspirit (Jun 20, 2005)

Hey have you guys seen these pics?

http://applexnet.com/images/macworld06/behind-the-scenes/

Look at this one in particular:


http://applexnet.com/images/macworld06/behind-the-scenes/behindscenes - 15.jpg

That's like a mini-powermac in the poster there holy crap!


----------



## fuel156 (Jun 19, 2002)

*external drives?*

aren't those external "G5 looking" drives...can't remember who 
manufactures them.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Nu-uh, redeemingspirit. See that GIANT BLACK CURTAIN in the background of this photo -- actually the subject of this photo? That is APPLE's BOOTH. There's no way anything like what you see in the corner would be slipped out by Apple. The goodies are behind the curtain, friend.

What those are are drive enclosures that (sort of) match the G5's form factor.


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

I think those are external drives.


----------



## redeemingspirit (Jun 20, 2005)

Good news, I was hoping that Apple would manufacture something quite so kitchy


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

There are a couple of companies using the same enclosure including us for our Pro drives - very happy with the results.










The corner there I can't recall the supplier -Trans...something. Good set up with Seagates. :clap:


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

guytoronto said:


> My predictions for today:
> 
> Blue jeans. Black top.
> 
> ...


today's the day! 

what no more brown pants?


----------



## grafico (Mar 25, 2005)

Loafer said:


> uuum, Engadget is saying Steve gets up on stage at 9am San Fran time, isn't that 12pm Toronto time ?



Damn! We have a creative presentaion at 11. I hope I get back in time


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> That's right. The important word is _by_ the next WWDC, and I think I recall Jobs using that word.


And I believe that what Jobs _says_ is certainly not necessarily what Jobs then _does_.  

_(Have we learned *nothing* over the years?)_


----------



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)

I just tried to go to www.apple.com/movies and a "Forbidden" page appeared, different then from the "Looking for something at Apple.com?" 
I'm guessing that once the keynote is over the permissions to this folder with be reset for public viewing.

Hmmmm?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

SoyMac said:


> And I believe that what Jobs _says_ is certainly not necessarily what Jobs then _does_.
> 
> _(Have we learned *nothing* over the years?)_


By me emphasizing _by_ WWDC, that means he could release them earlier, which I believe he will (some of 'em) in a few short hours.


----------



## redeemingspirit (Jun 20, 2005)

no live feed this year either, relegated to watching live blog updates sheesh how unexciting! All this talk about fancy new technology and we don't even get a live broadcast of the keynote!! It must pump up attendance.


----------



## applelovrforlyf (Jan 5, 2006)

Where can we find a live stream then?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

MacDoc said:


> The corner there I can't recall the supplier -Trans...something. Good set up with Seagates. :clap:


http://www.transintl.com/store/category.cfm?Category=2600#top


----------



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)

applelovrforlyf said:


> Where can we find a live stream then?


There is no Live stream.
But you can join an IRC room to get text feeds.
from http://www.macrumors.com/
IRC Server: irc.macrumorslive.com
channel #macrumors - moderated channel for updates only
channel #macrumorschat - open to discussion


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

The stream will available on Apple's web site _after_ the keynote. There is no live stream.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

And the Apple store is Down!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

The compilation site of Mac sites.

http://www.bluap.nl/mac/nieuws.php?headlines=MacPlus


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Not sure if this is old news, but AppleInsider is saying new Intel iMacs today. That would suck. I thought I was safe buying by iMac a few weeks ago being the current iMac G5's were only months old. 

If anyone knows about product changes its me.. but you like to think you're safe when a product is only 3 months old. 

Then again, maybe AppleInsider is wrong on this one.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

That's been my call all along and with not one iMac or PowerBook in the US channel something is going on.

It's funny because Insider had all sorts of info late November about Powerbook/iMac then seemed to swtch to the iBook/MacMini first- makes no sense to me at all.

Disinformation perhaps.

This Nov 11th



> Friday, November 11, 2005
> First Intel Macs on track for January
> 
> By Kasper Jade
> ...


http://www.appleinsider.com/article.php?id=1368

That made the most sense and fits the channel situation but then all the flap about MacMini/iBook which I think will be mid year came up.

A unified motherboard for iMac/Powerbook both with Eyesite and both DDR2 fits this pattern - there was never any reason the 20" iMacs were so constrained unless it was the Intel switch.

Time......very shortly.....will tell. 

That bit about same old same old is EXACTLY what Apple needs to reassure users.
It's a Mac ...who cares what's inside.

•••

Just got an email from someone high up in the channel - Powerbooks his call as well.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

One more rumor, from AppleInsider: "Intel iMac (17- and 20- inch) and the first 15-inch PowerBook renamed "Mac Book Pro" to ship next mon


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

"9:08 am 135 Shops around the world. 26 million visitors during holiday quarter. "

So that's what that girl with Clipboard was doing at the apple store...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I suspect he'll do his "oh and one more thing" at the end." for the Intel products.



> Tuesday, January 10th, 2006
> 
> Intel iMacs and 15-inch Mac Book Pro expected in hours
> Apple Computer in just a few hours will take the wraps off its first Intel-based Mac laptop and desktop computers, reliable sources have confirmed to AppleInsider....


Apple Insider flash as noted below....


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

I don't know whether to track the line by line text based updates, or abandon the web altogether, reset my homepage, and watch the keynote when it is posted later tonight.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Crap, I wanted AM.


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

iWeb announced


----------



## Melonie (Feb 10, 2005)

mac_geek said:


> iWeb announced


Looks like it is .Mac-centric. Silly move by Stevie, IMHO.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Intel iMac!


----------



## mr.steevo (Jul 22, 2005)

ehMax said:


> Not sure if this is old news, but AppleInsider is saying new Intel iMacs today. That would suck. I thought I was safe buying by iMac a few weeks ago being the current iMac G5's were only months old.
> 
> If anyone knows about product changes its me.. but you like to think you're safe when a product is only 3 months old.
> 
> Then again, maybe AppleInsider is wrong on this one.



Looks like they were right.

s.


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

Dual, Dual Core processors in the iMac. Holy Crap!


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

NBiBooker said:


> Dual, Dual Core processors in the iMac. Holy Crap!


Isn't it just a single dual-core processor?


----------



## mr.steevo (Jul 22, 2005)

no, one chip. two cores


s.


----------



## mr.steevo (Jul 22, 2005)

so, where is the powerbook update?

s.


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

I've never been so excited to see my current technology become obsolete.. looks like I'm going to have to crack open the wallet this year after all..


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

mr.steevo said:


> so, where is the powerbook update?
> 
> s.


Prediction.. Powerbook will be "one more thing..."


----------



## briMac (Sep 18, 2004)

One More Thing....


----------



## mr.steevo (Jul 22, 2005)

you got it


----------



## briMac (Sep 18, 2004)

Macbook pro


----------



## briMac (Sep 18, 2004)

No more powerbooks, now macbook pro


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

mac_geek said:


> Prediction.. Powerbook will be "one more thing..."


Bamm!


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Macbook Pro DuoCore!


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

dona83 said:


> Macbook Pro DuoCore!


The name Duo Core is confusing. The MacBook (not crazy about that name) has two of them, for four cores total. The iMac has one, for two cores total. (As long as the Macrumors live feed is correct -- we'll know for sure in a moment.)


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*WHAT?????*  

Are they _insane_? Killing the *PowerBoo*k name?

_That's madness!_

...everything is spinning.... 

:-(


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

WHOA quad core macbooks I misread... THAT'S AWESOME!


----------



## Zeus (May 1, 2005)

dona83 said:


> WHOA quad core macbooks I misread... THAT'S AWESOME!


MacBook Pro: $1999 and $2499 USD. Orders today ... shipping in February


----------



## soon2bemac (Nov 2, 2004)

I'm pretty sure its just a single dual core processor, not two of them ??


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

CubaMark said:


> *WHAT?????*
> 
> Are they _insane_? Killing the *PowerBoo*k name?
> 
> ...


You're not the only one. Powerbook was cool. MacBook Pro sounds like cheap.


----------



## pimephalis (Nov 29, 2004)

iMatt said:


> The name Duo Core is confusing. The MacBook (not crazy about that name) has two of them, for four cores total. The iMac has one, for two cores total. (As long as the Macrumors live feed is correct -- we'll know for sure in a moment.)


Yes, I agree, that th MacBook Pro is a crappy name. Just terrible. Then again, with the innovative new name iWeb, I guess I shouldn't have expected much.


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

One chip, two cores 


= one of the best Apple Keynotes ever (up there with the announcments of the original iMac and the G5)


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

iMatt said:


> The name Duo Core is confusing. The MacBook (not crazy about that name) has two of them, for four cores total. The iMac has one, for two cores total. (As long as the Macrumors live feed is correct -- we'll know for sure in a moment.)


I don't think so.. I think they are referring to each core as a processor.. look at the speed specs.. if the new iMac is 2 to 3x faster than old iMac G5, then they must be using exact same processor to achieve 4 to 5x faster than old G4 Powerbooks.

I chip, 2 cores, for both iMac and MacBook. (And I bet they share a very similar motherboard, graphics, etc.. because space and heat are concerns for both.)


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

It appears they went back to the old screen resolution on the MacBook Pro?


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

The Us Store Is Up!! Go Look!


----------



## Zeus (May 1, 2005)




----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

.Mac webpage now back up.. and updated!!


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

mikef said:


> It appears they went back to the old screen resolution on the MacBook Pro?


1440 x 900 res.


----------



## briMac (Sep 18, 2004)

I'm fine with macbook. I understand the reasoning behind it. Without a PowerPC processor, Powerbook just sounds kind of old.


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

> MacBook Pro At a Glance
> 15.4-inch widescreen display
> 1.67 or 1.83GHz Intel Core Duo
> 667MHz frontside bus and main memory
> ...


..


----------



## mr.steevo (Jul 22, 2005)

No firewire 800?


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

No FW 800


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

mac_geek said:


> I don't think so.. I think they are referring to each core as a processor.. look at the speed specs.. if the new iMac is 2 to 3x faster than old iMac G5, then they must be using exact same processor to achieve 4 to 5x faster than old G4 Powerbooks.
> 
> I chip, 2 cores, for both iMac and MacBook. (And I bet they share a very similar motherboard, graphics, etc.. because space and heat are concerns for both.)


Yup, you're right. There was a confusing line in the Macrumors live feed: "2 processors in every Macbook pro." The previous line was "No more Powerbook. Intel duo Core." So I read that as "2x Duo Core." But of course it makes much more sense for it to be 1x Duo Core.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

So everyone was wronge about expecting mac mini and ibook updates. Kind of makes sense, seeing the g4 isn't as fast, at least now there is a real difference between the pro and consumer products. Bring on the discounted iMacs again!


----------



## kent (Oct 18, 2003)

I have to agree: Macbook is lame ... the "Power" in PowerBook sounded powerful ... professional ... etc ... I honestly never equated PowerBook with PPC, if that's the logic?


----------



## mr.steevo (Jul 22, 2005)

the other mac's will trickle out over the next few months I would guess.
s.


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

The Canadian Pricing is really odd too. Let's see...I can get a 1.67GHz 15" G4 PowerBook for $2,299....or a new, faster, Intel 1.67GHz MacBook for $1,999. 

Could someone please explain THAT to me???


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

iMatt said:


> Yup, you're right. There was a confusing line in the Macrumors live feed: "2 processors in every Macbook pro." The previous line was "No more Powerbook. Intel duo Core." So I read that as "2x Duo Core." But of course it makes much more sense for it to be 1x Duo Core.



The 2-3x and 4-5x values seem to come from Specint and Specft numbers LOL. Apple used to object to the use of spec numbers b/c Intel ahd compilers that put PPC chips at a disadvantage but they're sure happy to use them now .


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

kent said:


> I have to agree: Macbook is lame ... the "Power" in PowerBook sounded powerful ... professional ... etc ... I honestly never equated PowerBook with PPC, if that's the logic?


Especially since the Powerbook name goes back to machines running on Moto 68k chips. The PB 100 even had a 68000, though all the other early models had a 68030.


----------



## mr.steevo (Jul 22, 2005)

VertiGoGo said:


> The Canadian Pricing is really odd too. Let's see...I can get a 1.67GHz 15" G4 PowerBook for $2,299....or a new, faster, Intel 1.67GHz MacBook for $1,999.
> 
> Could someone please explain THAT to me???



the canadian store has the intel at $2299

s.


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

VertiGoGo said:


> The Canadian Pricing is really odd too. Let's see...I can get a 1.67GHz 15" G4 PowerBook for $2,299....or a new, faster, Intel 1.67GHz MacBook for $1,999.
> 
> Could someone please explain THAT to me???



You must be looking at the US store. Even the Cdn EDU pricing has the low end Mac book at 2099.


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

Anyone seen any claims of battery life? I haven't found any yet.


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

I stand corrected. Apologies All. I did, indeed, have the US store open in one browser window. Sorry for the confusion.

However...they're both the same price Intel and G4....that is still odd. Which one would YOU buy?


----------



## soon2bemac (Nov 2, 2004)

Look on the bright side , at least is isn't the McBook heh


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

I'm thinking that they must be using some sort of Intel mobo, what else would explain the lack of implementation of FW800???


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

VertiGoGo said:


> I stand corrected. Apologies All. I did, indeed, have the US store open in one browser window. Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> However...they're both the same price Intel and G4....that is still odd. Which one would YOU buy?


That's the beauty of the free market :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## soon2bemac (Nov 2, 2004)

mycatsnameis said:


> I'm thinking that they must be using some sort of Intel mobo, what else would explain the lack of implementation of FW800???


 No I think its just Apples way of charging you $200 for a FW800 card


----------



## mr.steevo (Jul 22, 2005)

VertiGoGo said:


> I stand corrected. Apologies All. I did, indeed, have the US store open in one browser window. Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> However...they're both the same price Intel and G4....that is still odd. Which one would YOU buy?



Well, the G4 can be had today. Also the G4 is proven to work whereas the Intel PB's (old habits die hard) could have a fantastic problem with them discovered in May. The G4 will also drop in price considerably once the Intels ship meaning someone with a 667 tI could buy a pretty good laptop for the price of an iBook.

4-5 times faster is very attractive, but at the end of the day it is a Rev. A

s.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

mycatsnameis said:


> 1440 x 900 res.


Sorry, my mistake... I was thinking that was the old resolution. It was 1280x800 (???), I believe.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Lost in all the hubbub is the fact that the Powerbooks and G5 iMacs are still being offered on the store main page. (Edit: Apart from the few posts that popped up while I was writing this one...)

And yet folks are reporting no iMacs or 15" PBs in the channel...

What gives? Are those products just there temporarily until they're sold out, or will Apple keep selling them in parallel for a while? Seems odd to try to do so when you've just released a machine at the same price that you're billing as 2x faster.

I also wonder about the effect on the rest of the PPC machines. Now that people know the Intel versions will be about 2x faster and coming sooner rather than later, will sales slump badly for minis, iBooks and Powermacs?


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

OK guys. 

Fresh from the KeyNote. What an experience. Glad that I chose to take a vacation to this one. Anyhow, enjoy this one lone pic of the lineup:










It's a little raw. Took it with my Nokia phone.

H!


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

soon2bemac said:


> No I think its just Apples way of charging you $200 for a FW800 card


 No I don't buy that, they don't make a card and FW 800 has been the one most consistent differentiator b/w the consumer machines and the pro machines, portable or desktop (and besides, they've never made or marketed PMCIA cards - now a "ExpressCard/34").

Add that to the first implementation of PCI Express for graphics and you've got a brand new mobo. There have been rumours of Intel making Apple's chipsets (not just CPUs), I'll be interested to see if this is one of the first.

FW800 gives you some serious speed although it's not of much interest to consumers. I'd be sad to see it go if this means the end (not saying that it does just that the lack of 800 on a pro machine suggests it might be).


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

The page states: Battery life depends on configuration and use. Then link to:
http://www.apple.com/ca/batteries/


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Nice a price drop on iMacs $1499 CND, but the G5 price is the same, huh?


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

The new iMacs support extended desk top apparently (include a mini-DVI out in the specs). Is this new? I thought previously only mirroring was possible.



> Graphics and Video
> ATI Radeon X1600 graphics processor using PCI Express
> 128 MB of GDDR3 video memory
> Mini-DVI output port with support for DVI, VGA, S-video, and composite video connections via adapter(2)
> ...


----------



## fuel156 (Jun 19, 2002)

*no more FW 800????*

what happended to firewire 800 on the macbookpro?


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

fuel156 said:


> what happended to firewire 800 on the macbookpro?


 See my previous speculation.


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

Is it me, or does it seem totally lame that a _notebook chip_ from Intel (clocked _slower_) could be dropped into the iMac G5 and boost performance by 2-3x??? Wait till the serious desktop iron starts coming out of Intel. This is going to be great.

I guess all the rumours about performance on teh devloper Intel Macs running single core Pentiums was right. Astonishing.


----------



## RISK (Jan 3, 2004)

*Prices Look Comparable*

I think this is great, and about time!

Very nice to see the prices/features very comparable to other Intel Duo notebooks from Gateway etc. Apple's service plan is still weak in comparison/price, but I've got access to a very good dealer at westworld so that's OK. I think this machine is going to do a lot for Apple--I've been holding off buying a new notebook for over a year, I'm pulling the credit card out now... I just hope it will run Windows too!

FW 800 not a big deal to me, never had dropped frames or other issues with FW 400. Even HDV capture works fine over FW 400.

I do wish the lid would go all the way back to almost 180 degrees like the old Ti book, way better for putting it in a stand and having the monitor at the right level without the keyboard getting in the way.


----------



## mr.steevo (Jul 22, 2005)

mycatsnameis said:


> Is it me, or does it seem totally lame that a _notebook chip_ from Intel (clocked _slower_) could be dropped into the iMac G5 and boost performance by 2-3x??? Wait till the serious desktop iron starts coming out of Intel. This is going to be great.
> 
> I guess all the rumours about performance on teh devloper Intel Macs running single core Pentiums was right. Astonishing.



I had the same thoughts. Did our beloved G5 stink that much?

s.


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

Well part of it is certainly benchmark trickery (using Spec # now that is suits Apple, using applications that are dual processor aware etc.) and part of it will be the new graphics card and mobo design. Still it represents a huge leap forward, certianly bigger than the jump seen from G4 to G5.

Nevertheless, it will be interesting to see what the "real world" benchmarking shows and also what running Rosetta is really like in terms of performance. 

I would be surprised for e.g. to see M$ come out with an office update in < 6 months knowing them so for us Office users, that will be a key factor before considering early adoption.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Just notice on the Apple Store page for the MacBook (that name's gonna take a lot of getting used to...  )

Included software
MacBook Pro comes with an incredible bundle of Universal applications that run on both Intel- and PowerPC-based Macs:

* • iLife ’06
* • iWork ’06 Trial
* • Front Row
* • Photo Booth
* • *Comic Life*
* • OmniOutliner​

M


----------



## soon2bemac (Nov 2, 2004)

RISK said:


> FW 800 not a big deal to me, never had dropped frames or other issues with FW 400. Even HDV capture works fine over FW 400.



Exactly, and although I don't think I've seen a FW800 card in the 34mm form factor yet I'm sure someone has one or will have one soon. (Pretty sure they're out in the 54mm expresscards though which wouldn't help much in this case). Besides what else would you throw in there other than maybe a media reader adapter or maybe a scsi adapter?


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Umm... what the heck is a "ExpressCard/34 slot" (see MacBook Pro specs page)?


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

CubaMark said:


> Umm... what the heck is a "ExpressCard/34 slot" (see MacBook Pro specs page)?


PCCARD/PCMCIA slot


----------



## soon2bemac (Nov 2, 2004)

CubaMark said:


> Umm... what the heck is a "ExpressCard/34 slot" (see MacBook Pro specs page)?


Just a thinner new version of a PCcard slot. PCCard was 32 bit PCI bus, the Express cards are PCI-Express/USB 2.0 bus and Apple chose to go with the thinner width (34mm) instead of the 54mm which is out there as well.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

mr.steevo said:


> I had the same thoughts. Did our beloved G5 stink that much?


These are dual core Intel versus single Core G5s.


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

MacBook Pro. Maybe the name will grow on me. I kinda matches the whole Final Cut Pro / Logic Pro / Soundtrack Pro thingy. But I would have prefered they keep PowerBook, but it's not my company.

Will the new iBooks be called MacBook Express? That's bad bad bad!

No FW800. Odd choice, Apple. Would have dumped FW400 instead. Maybe the new PC card slot will allow for FW800 cards.

New power plug - just awesome. Apple again provides something I didn't know I wanted.
Digital audio in/out. Damn! Just great stuff here.
667 frontside bus!
Comes with a remote! 
Only $2299. [grabs credit card]

/shameless gushing


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

The PC card is the key for FW 800. I'm ging to have a damn hard time losing the Powerbook identifier - 'specailly as I'll be dealing them for a while yet 

MacBook does nada for me. 

Gotta be something sexier than that for that breakthrough powerhouse portable.

RoadKing


----------



## thejst (Feb 1, 2005)

I don't mind the name so much. How I'm going to wait until Feb 15, that's the real problem!

Watched the keynote just now- This is going to be just the tool I need for some ideas I've been thinking about. 
I'm like, totally AMPED!
Especially If I can dual boot w/ win xp at some point! (I won't hold my breath)

James


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

I like this: http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APP...UWB1EnEZg5l/0.SLID?mco=24F236FC&nplm=MA070G/A

(iPod Radio remote)

Too bad it only works for the new Nano and iPod w/video.

I can't wait to see what they come out with for the mini's, should be sweet.


----------



## RISK (Jan 3, 2004)

*Questions on PC slot on MBR*

I just figured out that the express card/34 on the MBP doesn't work with my old PCMCIA cards (not so quick today):

"The ExpressCard slot is a PC Card slot, that is not backwards compatible with the CardBus or 16-bit PCMCIA standard." -http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ExpressCard_slot


I use a CF card reader about every day, and occasionally use a couple of other older cards. There should be cards soon, but right now the pickings are slim.

The more I research the MBP the more it seems to be a, "Get this rig out the door NOW!" machine and not actually all that innovative. No dual-layer DVD drive? $1200 machines at Futureshop have that. Also no battery life given. It should be good, but I'd like a number like six+ hours, I work on planes a lot. The dual Yonahs are also availible in PC land at 2.1+, so this machine is already a bit dated and it's not even shipping yet. Hmmm... My credit card just went back in my pocket until things get sorted.

Somebody over at MacRumors posted a price comparison (http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=172034&page=6), we're paying about $500 more for definitely inferior tech (not OS or box the tech is packed in, the actual hard guts of the machine). Now we know exactly what the OS X cost premium is. I was initially all fired up on this machine, now I'm not so sure... I think I'll wait until people start actually using these machines to make a decision, my old iBook will work fine for a bit longer on the road. (note--bought old iBook to wait for new Powerbook, have to use USB cardreader, PITA)


----------



## Tiranis (Jun 19, 2005)

D-d-d-d-id you just compare Acer and Apple? Is the sky really falling? Gosh... this is too much. Find a comparable LG or Sony and then compare it to Apple, not Acer, please.


----------



## ice_hackey (Aug 13, 2004)

Give it to me in a 17-inch, please. I've already cancelled my G4 17" I had on order... maybe in a few months they will work the bugs out of the 15" and issue the super-deluxe 17"? 6 months max?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Watched the keynote, seeing that Logic goes UB in MARCH  

... the temptation factor just went up an order of magnitude. :heybaby: 

Now, I'm ALWAYS leery of the Rev. A -- and this has to be the BIGGEST Rev. A Apple's ever done -- but I'd still have Frankenmac (for the time being) to cover me arse with...


----------

